# Website with free paper targets to printout



## Duck

I know nothing is free (you have to pay only for your paper and ink), but this one is kind of fun. You can download targets in a PDF file and print them on your home printer. Lots of neat and fun targets.

http://targetz.com

BLAST AWAY!!!!!


----------

